# R34 4 door, spark plug help



## Niva (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, my friend has a r34 turbo 4 door skyline, the car seems to be lagging sometimes, well nearly all the time, sometimes it actually moves its ass but other times its just anoying. He has recently put platnum spark plugs in, now could this be the problem? could the gaps be wrong? either way he gonna let me borrow it for the night if i change his plugs for free so basicly i just want to know what plugs should i put in, and what shoudl the gaps be set at, the car misfires awfully when he gives it some so im guessing his plugs are the problem. what do i have to do to get at the plugs? what needs to be removed and any hints and tips so i can get it done ASAP, Thanx in advance, James


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

NGK BKR7EIX


----------



## Truman (Jul 30, 2006)

I picked up my R32 a few days ago. Had the same problem, stomp on the throttle and let the turbo spool and then it'll start to sputter around 3000-4000 rpm. Now it sounded so much like a misfire to me as well. so i put a set of NGK double plat plugs in. Fuel injector cleaner, air filter and 94 gas. It helped the problem drastically but i still have the odd sputter at 5000ish. 

End result is im thinking there may be something wrong with an injector, the coils or a sensor.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

have you had your ignition timing changed for the poor 94 ctane fuel?? If not get it done asap and get some decnt engine management on the car for correct setup.


----------



## Truman (Jul 30, 2006)

skylineimports said:


> have you had your ignition timing changed for the poor 94 ctane fuel?? If not get it done asap and get some decnt engine management on the car for correct setup.


Now im really new to all that is Skyline. I know that in Japan good gas is 100 correct? now with Canada's bein 94 that is hard on the motor? and how would i go about correcting the time to compensate for the change?

What would u reccomend for engine management?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Your ignition timing needs to be retarded (if not already done) to cope with the lower fuel quality. If not under load the car will det and eventually blow a piston(s) and you will be into a rebuild. In the mean time i would suggest a good quality octane booster or some race fuel that you can mix with your 94 octane to get closer to 100ron.

As for engine management i dont think you can go wrong with apexi power fc which would need mapping of course


----------



## Truman (Jul 30, 2006)

How do i retard the timing? or check if its already done?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

take it to any competant garage/tuner and let them do it


----------



## NISSAN MANIAC (Nov 21, 2005)

I could also be a foulty coil. theyve got direct fire coils and weve found a couple that kick the bucket. purfect wile cruseing but as soon as jou give it it starts misfireing, but first check plugs and timing.


----------



## Truman (Jul 30, 2006)

NISSAN MANIAC said:


> I could also be a foulty coil. theyve got direct fire coils and weve found a couple that kick the bucket. purfect wile cruseing but as soon as jou give it it starts misfireing, but first check plugs and timing.


Just replaced the bad coil. and the car drives like a dream now! fill up with 94 octane fuel add a bottle of octane booster! and your laughing!


----------



## chico_kj_23 (Aug 20, 2006)

Truman said:


> Now im really new to all that is Skyline. I know that in Japan good gas is 100 correct? now with Canada's bein 94 that is hard on the motor? and how would i go about correcting the time to compensate for the change?
> 
> What would u reccomend for engine management?


FYI the ratings of fuel in japan and north america are not based ont the same measurment. the japanese 100ron gas is equvilent to about 95 octane here. so if you have access to 94 octane your fine(no octane booster required). Now myself i only have access to 91 octane, but the car still runs like a champ. Its completely stock and i have never had a problem with knock. I know of many people in my area who are runnig close to 1bar on the factory turbo with stock internals and they dont have problems with knock. Long story short, 94 octane is more then fine for a R32 GTS-t.


----------



## chico_kj_23 (Aug 20, 2006)

forrgot to add, for a more r32 skyline specific web site check out GTRCanada.com. lots of great info on there.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

chico_kj_23 said:


> FYI the ratings of fuel in japan and north america are not based ont the same measurment. the japanese 100ron gas is equvilent to about 95 octane here. so if you have access to 94 octane your fine(no octane booster required). Now myself i only have access to 91 octane, but the car still runs like a champ. Its completely stock and i have never had a problem with knock. I know of many people in my area who are runnig close to 1bar on the factory turbo with stock internals and they dont have problems with knock. Long story short, 94 octane is more then fine for a R32 GTS-t.



But we was not talking about R32 gts-t it was R34 GTT Neo, and no that octane fuel with out ignition timing adjustment is not good enough on a 34 gtt


----------



## chico_kj_23 (Aug 20, 2006)

skylineimports said:


> But we was not talking about R32 gts-t it was R34 GTT Neo, and no that octane fuel with out ignition timing adjustment is not good enough on a 34 gtt


yes, i get that, but Truman was talking about an r32 gts-t


----------



## Truman (Jul 30, 2006)

chico_kj_23 said:


> yes, i get that, but Truman was talking about an r32 gts-t



Thanks for the info. Every little bit helps!


----------

